# 8.0 Release and Intel 5300 AGN



## kaffe (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello.
Does FreeBSD 8.0 Release recognize the Intel 5300 AGN adapter ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## oliverh (Nov 27, 2009)

No,but you could use the search in this forum. Maybe it will show you some interesting news


----------

